# Shampoo reccommendations?



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Our vet said that Lexi's fungal condition is gone! Yay! But she still scratches sometimes and I feel her skin is sensitive over all. Her coat is really shiny and she sheds moderately(leaves fur behind on clothing and such) all the time even though she doesn't have much fur at all.

I don't even bathe her that often, usually only if she gets really dirty after a park visit or at most once a month. Also her paws get really dirty just from going out to potty, so I clean them more often usually just with a damp cloth.

So can anyone recommend me any good shampoos for sensitive skin? Price isn't an issue since one bottle will last me a long time. I unknowingly bought her the Hartz brand and I feel it doesn't even clean dirt off of her really well. Her coat is very water resistant too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Um Biogroom has an oatmeal shampoo that is supposed to be very very good.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Biogroom isn't a bad product. Sometimes a good conditioner bath is better than a complete shampoo. I always suggest something that is detergent and soap free for sensitive skin. My groomer friend swears by emu oil shampoos and I've seen how wel they work on my mom's little shih tzu who had horrible skin and fur issues from kidney diesase. Also I recently bought products from a coompany called Kenic which I just LOVE. Here's their web site... http://glo-marr-kenic.com/index.htm what I like best about their products is No animal testing


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

We use Vellus in this house but I'm not sure if it's good for itchy or allergic dogs. We use shampoo and conditioner. They also make a Satin Creme to help soothe the skin if you apply when drying. It also helps nourish the coat. 

I've never used the Satin Creme though.


----------



## nadinecvt (Jan 10, 2010)

Oatmeal shampoos seem to be very good for itchy dry skin, they even have some leave on conditioners out the that remain on the skin to keep it from drying out. If itching / dry skin is a problem between baths I have heard good things about some of the spray on skin conditioners. Malaseb is the shampoo I like but very hard to find now days. Epi Soothe shampoo and ResiSoothe conditioner my back ups. And Humilac is a good spray on for itch relief between baths. Also sometimes adding an Omega 3 Fatty Acid suplement to the diet during peak times of allergies / itching can be enough to keep the skin quiet.n


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

We like Espree Aloe Oat Bath at my grooming shop for dogs with sensitive skin. BUT it is colorless and scentless. so your dog will not have a purfume smell after a bath.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have earthbath oatmeal and aloe . I really like it. It has done nothing for Iorek's itching but I think he needs something medicated to really help him, that and allergy testing which we are going to do over the Easter break so we can figure this out once and for all.

The shampoo hasn't dried anyones (dogs or ferrets, I used it on both) fur or skin out and it leaves them very soft, shiny, and nice smelling. Brom has had a few baths since we got him and he is still nice and soft and not dry and itchy at all.

I don't like really perfume-y smelling stuff and this one is nice. I am, personally, allergic to soap and this is soap free and I really like that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> I have earthbath oatmeal and aloe . I really like it. It has done nothing for Iorek's itching but I think he needs something medicated to really help him, that and allergy testing which we are going to do over the Easter break so we can figure this out once and for all.
> 
> The shampoo hasn't dried anyones (dogs or ferrets, I used it on both) fur or skin out and it leaves them very soft, shiny, and nice smelling. Brom has had a few baths since we got him and he is still nice and soft and not dry and itchy at all.
> 
> I don't like really perfume-y smelling stuff and this one is nice. I am, personally, allergic to soap and this is soap free and I really like that.


I wish I could find the complete list of ingredients for this shampoo, as I am pretty sure it has a carcinogen in it..just can't remember the name of it..and I don't use those shampoos..does anyone have a bottle they can type the true and entire ingredients off of? I can't find the complete list of ingredients online anywhere...just the list of stuff they want you to know is in it..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the list on my bottle:

Purified water, natural cleansers, colloidal oatmeal, aloe vera, almond and vanilla essences, olive oil squalene (preservative)

That is all that is listed on there.

ETA: I looked up olive oil squalene because that is the only thing that I didn't recognize in the list and this is what I found - this is the abstract for an article found here 



> Epidemiological studies of breast and pancreatic cancer in several Mediterranean populations have demonstrated that increased dietary intake of olive oil is associated with a small decreased risk or no increased risk of cancer, despite a higher proportion of overall lipid intake. Experimental animal model studies of high dietary fat and cancer also indicate that olive oil has either no effect or a protective effect on the prevention of a variety of chemically induced tumors. *As a working hypothesis, it is proposed that the high squalene content of olive oil, as compared to other human foods, is a major factor in the cancer risk-reducing effect of olive oil. Experiments in vitro and in animal models suggest a tumor-inhibiting role for squalene.* A mechanism is proposed for the tumor-inhibitory activity of squalene based on its known strong inhibitory activity of beta-hydroxy-beta-methylglutaryl-CoA reductase catalytic activity in vivo, thus reducing farnesyl pyrophosphate availability for prenylation of the ras oncogene, which relocates this oncogene to cell membranes and is required for the signal-transducing function of ras.


Unless there is something in the "natural cleansers" that cause cancer, then I just don't know.

ETA #2: I looked it up, the ingredients on the bottle and the website are the same, except for on the bottle it says natural cleansers and on the site it says coconut based cleansers. I use natural based cleansers all the time. Since I am allergic to soap I buy my soap from a woman who makes it in Halifax, NS. The soap uses saponified, that is what makes it solid. This process uses lye and that might be what you are talking about?? She said that the lye is totally removed during the process. This is the only soap that I use for myself and I love it. I won't use anything else.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I just started using Tropiclean products. Right now it's the Papaya 2 in 1. I love that they are eco-friendly and soap free products.



> Ingredients
> Water, organic blend of (carica papaya (papaya) freit extract, aloe barbadensis (aloe) leaf extract, chamomilla recutitta (chamomile) flower extract, yucca schidigera (yucca) extract, actinidia chinensis (kiwi) fruit extract, mangifera indica (mango) fruit extract, mild coconut cleanser, parfum/fragrance, protein, vitamin E


 I['m not wild about the parfum/fragrance but it's far down on the list that I don't worry quite as much.

Here is a review from Green Living of the Berry scent/formula.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

We've been using Nova Pearls here...seems to be working well. Recommended by a friend who has had both blond and black dogs who show in conformation and who has been using this shampoo for many years.


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

I would try Neem by Nature's Specialties: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=14. Follow up with Remo conditioner: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=31. I use this often.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> Here is the list on my bottle:
> 
> Purified water, natural cleansers, colloidal oatmeal, aloe vera, almond and vanilla essences, olive oil squalene (preservative)
> 
> ...


No, thats not what it was. The bottle I had, there were more ingredients listed. The owner brought it in, and we got to talking about shampoos, and she (deals with alot of essential oils, etc.) and I read her Earthbath bottle. The ingredients were alot more than are listed now apparently? Maybe her bottle was old..But we were both shocked to see it..I should call her and see if she remembers what it was...and they aren't required to list each ingredient as far as I know..Some shampoos don't have the ingredients on the bottle at all...


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

i use hylite, its a soap free hypoallergenic shampoo that you could use everyday if you had to. My vet suggested it b/c my pup had dry skin and got dirty all the time so I was washing him a couple times per week. I think it works great. It has a really light scent and its $13 per 16 oz bottle. My pup gets really dirty playing outside and it gets all the caked mud off just fine. I also use a waterless shampoo by Fort Dodge that cleans him up b/w baths that I like.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

if she just has dry skin that's making her sensitive, a conditioner bath works well. i love all of nature's specialties products. i usually use dermatreat if my dog is really itchy, but if she just has sensitive skin i use their hypo-aloe genic shampoo. works really well.


----------

